# Absturz im Login Bildschirm



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Ich habe gerade WoW komplett neu installiert und der Rechner friert jedes mal ein, sobald der Login-Bildschirm geladen wird.
Vor ein paar Monaten lief alles noch Problemlos, auch andere Spiele laufen einwandfrei.

Hier ein paar Informationen zu meinem System:

Windows XP Professional Servicepack 3
Board: Asus A7N8X-E 
Grafikkarte: Radeon 9500 pro 
2gb Arbeitsspeicher

Falls noch mehr Informationen nötig sind, schreibt es einfach rein.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, das Problem zu beseitigen.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig gegooglet und folgende Lösungsvorschläge ausprobiert, welche nicht geholfen haben:
- Älteren Treiber installieren (das Einfrieren zögert sich dadurch nur hinaus, der Loginbildschirm wird nicht vollständig geladen)
- -Opengl als Startparameter angeben (3D Beschleunigung konnte nicht gestartet werden)


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2009)

Also am System kann es mal definitv nicht liegen (Hardwareseitig meine ich) - das können wir ausschließen.

Ich vermute es ist ein Treiberproblem.
Ältere Treiber zu installieren ist natürlich das ALLER SCHLECHTESTE -> sofort wieder Updaten.

Danach nachsehen ob du DirectX mind auf 9c hast.

Wenn dies auch gemacht wurde, würde ich eventuell mal Interface - WTF - Cache Ordner komplett löschen.

Sollte dies auch nichts helfen, frag mal einen Freund der auch WoW spielt, ob er dir sein WoW Ordner gibt. Kopier diesesn auf USB Stick
und zu dir rüber.


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

hmm da ich mittlerweile unter vista ohne probleme arbeite kann ich nicht definitiv antwort geben, ,mein vorschlag wäre, mal SP3 aufs 2 zurück zu spielen.
als ich nämlich noch unter xp assassins creed installiert hatte (SP3 war bei mir wirklich der auslöser) hatte ich auch freezes beim intro und musste jedes mal rebooten..
und eben die cachefiles löschen von wow wär auch noch ne alternative...


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die ATI Treiber ab Version 7.8 nicht mit AGP Karten kompatibel sind, deswegen hab ich einen älteren installiert, werde diesen Umstand aber jetzt beheben, danke.

Werd jetzt mal die oben genannten Ordner löschen und schauen, obs funktioniert.

Schonmal danke für die Antworten.

Edit: Problem besteht weiterhin, wie komme ich von SP3 zurück auf SP2? Würde das dann als nächstes ausprobieren.


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

du kannst bei systemsteuerung ->software einfach die windows updates einblenden und sp3 dort raushauen, dann profilaktischen reboot machen und dann sollte es downgegradet sein...

das problem mit den agp karten is mir nich bekannt... warscheinlich aber auch weil agp seit ich meine ausbildung mache keinen platz mehr im it wissen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Edit: Problem besteht weiterhin, wie komme ich von SP3 zurück auf SP2? Würde das dann als nächstes ausprobieren.



hast du dir auch die DirectX treiber angesehen ?


----------



## Eyrie (9. Januar 2009)

Und du siehst noch nicht einmal die Eingabefelder für den Login?

Oder bleibt er da stehen und friert ein?


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Er bleibt dort stehen und friert ein.
Servicepack 3 ist unter Software nicht zu finden.
Ich hab die aktuellste Version von DirectX.


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Er bleibt dort stehen und friert ein.
> Servicepack 3 ist unter Software nicht zu finden.
> Ich hab die aktuellste Version von DirectX.




haste -windows updates einblenden angewählt?!?!?
sosnt siehst nämlich gar keine updates... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Ja, das ist angewählt, aber von Service Pack 3 wird mir dort nichts angezeigt.


----------



## Elesmer (9. Januar 2009)

wenn du dich nur auf einem char nicht einloggen kannst, dann hilft folgendes:

und zwar tritt es auf, wenn dein pc beim login oder instanzwechsel abgestürtzt ist; dann hängt der charakter "zwischen den welten" fest. erstelle dir einfach einen neuen char, kontaktiere einen gm und sage ihm er soll deinen mainchar irgendwo anders hinteleportieren.
hatte das problem bis jetzt auch schon 2 mal.

sollte allerdings wow bei jedem char beim ladebildschirm abstürzen kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen ...

Ele


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Es stürzt nicht bei der Charakterauswahl ab, sondern schon beim Loginbildschirm.


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

hmm also das müsste dort drin sein...
ich werd in einer halben stunde mal auf nem rechner mit xp schaun ob ich mich da irre, aber eigentlich müsste es da drin sein....
was ich auch schon gesehen habe ist ein sp2/sp3 bundle für neuaufgesetzte pcs, damit man die updates nich einzeln machen muss... wenn du ein solches drauf hast, musst wohl oder übel kurz das bundle komplett deinstallieren und auf sp2 wieder upgraden...

ich hoffe nur das ist auch sicher die fehlerquelle, sonst häng ich dir den reinsten sissifus an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(kann mir aber bei dem fehlerbeschrieb kaum was anderes vorstellen)


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Januar 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Ja, das ist angewählt, aber von Service Pack 3 wird mir dort nichts angezeigt.



Also an SP 3 sollte es eingentlich nicht mehr liegen, zumal SP3 mittlerweile als Mindestanforderung für WoW gilt

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...69402&sid=3


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Hier ist ein Screen von meiner Softwareliste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (9. Januar 2009)

meinte auch nicht charakterauswahl, sonder beim login....


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

ok ich hab mich kurz informiert bezüglich SP3... das mit den mindestanforderungen weiter oben schliesst diese ursache eigentlich schon ab... leider sind diese SP's nicht immer ganz bugfrei auch wenn die eigentlich auch dem bugfixen dienen sollten...

was ich aber in erfahrung gebracht habe, ist dass beim installieren von SP3 eine sicherheitsabfrage kommt, ob die software gebackupped oder so werden soll -
jedefalls wird beim verneinen die deinstallationsmöglichkeit nicht angelegt.... schwachsinnig aber tatsache... ^^

dh. meine frage - haste wow schon ma neuinstalliert?!? 

-evtl. dies in betracht ziehn
-die geschichte mit den chars die in zwischenwelten landen, denke ich hat nix mit dem login zu tun... weil da werden nur accountdaten übertragen, erst beim charakterauswahlmenü werden die dem account zugewiesenen chars geladen..

- windows wiederherstellungspunkt überprüfen und evtl. dahin zurückspringen... wenn du glück hast wurde der gesetzt als du SP2 oder 3 installiert hast, ausser du hast den selber nochma gesetzt..

ansonsten bin ich langsam auch am ende meines lateins, da ich noch nie solche probleme hatte =)=)=)


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

WoW neu installieren? Schon wieder? Hab doch letzte Nacht erst 5 Stunden dran gesessen...^^
Ich habe meinen Rechner erst gestern komplett neu aufgesetzt, deshalb auch keine Wiederherstellungspunkte.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfeversuche, ich hoffe, euch fällt doch noch etwas ein.


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

hmmm also das ist dann aber übler wenn du deinen rechner neu aufgesetzt hast und schon ma was schief gegangen is... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erm.... kannst ma deine systemdaten durchgeben? also vorallem was du an hardware drin hast, graka etc...
vllt fällt mir dann noch was zu ein...

und was mir da noch so vorschwebt ist, dass möglicherweise wow doch nicht ganz sauber installiert ist... hatte schon probs mit verkratzten cds, die im setup kaputte files kopiert bzw. diese nicht kopiert und das spiel am ende unbrauchbar installiert war... haste die 5cd version oder die dvds? bei 5 cds hast schon ma mehrere mögliche fehlerquellen - kann mich da auch täuschen, aber sonst vllt ma wow mit den onlineversionen installieren oder so...


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (9. Januar 2009)

> Hier ist ein Screen von meiner Softwareliste:



Entwerde hab ich mich verguckt oder da steht wirklich das dein WoW nur ca. 2mb groß is.

Wäre vielleicht an Problem Ansatz, versuch mal die Repair.exe kann ja nur daran liegen dasdein Spiel beschädigt ist.


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe die 5 CD Version.
Aber ich habe extra die CD´s eines Kumpels zum Installieren genommen, weil diese eben nicht verkratzt waren, im Gegensatz zu den meinen.
Zu den Systemdaten: hab mal meine Dxdiag.txt als Anhang reingeschmissen, kannst Du damit was anfangen?
[attachment=6447xDiag.txt]


----------



## djmayman (9. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hast du dir auch die DirectX treiber angesehen ?




in sp 2 und 3 ist DX 9c integriert


----------



## Malgurion (9. Januar 2009)

djmayman schrieb:


> in sp 2 und 3 ist DX 9c integriert



bist du beim WOW ordner mal auf reparieren gegangen ?
wenn nein mach das mal vieleicht hilfts


----------



## Mystic_Blue (9. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Also an SP 3 sollte es eingentlich nicht mehr liegen, zumal SP3 mittlerweile als Mindestanforderung für WoW gilt
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...69402&sid=3



Liegt garantiert nicht am SP. Ich hab entgegen der Mindestanforderung immer noch XP unter SP2 laufen und auch WOW läuft ganz normal weiter. Und dabei ist es sogar egal ob 3.0.3 oder 3.0.8 beta.

Denk mal es gab irgendwo auf der CD ein Lesefehler.  Ggf. hilft ja die CDs auf die Platte um zu kopieren und dann nochmal eine neue Installation zu starten. 

Übrigens kann man sich die komplette Neuinstallation von WOW nach einem Plattenputz sparen. Es reicht das komplette WOW-Verzeichnis woanders zwischen zu speichern und danach wieder zurück zu schreiben. 
Wobei das auch eine Möglichkeit wäre zu schauen ob es an den CDs liegt. Halt einfach von einem anderen PC das Programmverzeichnis rüber kopieren, vorzugsweise allerdings ohne Plugins.


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Liegt garantiert nicht am SP. Ich hab entgegen der Mindestanforderung immer noch XP unter SP2 laufen und auch WOW läuft ganz normal weiter. Und dabei ist es sogar egal ob 3.0.3 oder 3.0.8 beta.


meine idee war auch mehr das sp3 möglicherweise nen bug in petto hat der scheisse baut.... is leider nich 100% nachvollziehbar was der kack macht, machen sollte und möglicherweise nicht tut...
ich persönlich hab bis anfang dezember auch immer ohne sp3 wow gezockt, weil ich der meinung war, mal abzuwarten...


in dieser textdatei is mir eines aufgefallen: leg dir mindestens nen neues mainboard+prozzi zu... hab zu der K7 reihe von AMD nur schlechtes gehört...

"An den Taktzahlen ist bereits zu erkennen, das der AMD Athlon XP hier weit hinter dem Pentium 4 hinterher hinkt. Es ist allerdings bekannt, das der Athlon XP eine weit aus bessere Pro-Takt-Leistung hat als Intels Flagschiff, was AMD dazu veranlasst hat, dies auch mit einem Quantispeed-Rating auszudrücken"

diese aussage lass ich auch noch einfach so stehen, schlechter als p4 sollte eigentlich gar nich mehr existieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne spass, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass du spätestens bc oder nordend nur noch geruckel hast oder nich?!?


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Falsch, das Spiel läuft normalerweise einwandfrei, aber seit einigen Monaten faxxt es nur noch rum...


----------



## KICKASSEZ (9. Januar 2009)

steehfan schrieb:


> meine idee war auch mehr das sp3 möglicherweise nen bug in petto hat der scheisse baut.... is leider nich 100% nachvollziehbar was der kack macht, machen sollte und möglicherweise nicht tut...
> ich persönlich hab bis anfang dezember auch immer ohne sp3 wow gezockt, weil ich der meinung war, mal abzuwarten...
> 
> 
> ...



ey scheisse ruise informatiker machsch du das alles gratis? xD


----------



## Kapuzimo (9. Januar 2009)

Hast du mal getestet ob das bei anderen Spielen auch so ist? Denke man kann dadurch vlt noch einige Sachen ausschließen...

mfg


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Hab an anderen Spielen bisher nur Counter Strike 1.6 auf dem Rechner, dies läuft jedoch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kapuzimo (9. Januar 2009)

Dann wirds wohl eher nicht an der Hardware liegen denke ich... Hast du mal hier nachgeschaut?

mfg


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

ich nehme ma an er wollte erst ma schaun ob man die 30 euro fürn kundendienst sparen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur dass ich ma noch ne antwort bekomen hab - die repair.exe hast jetzt mal durchlaufen lassen oder?


----------



## Kapuzimo (9. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte eher den Link fürs Forum oder das Webformular der da noch ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (9. Januar 2009)

Repair hab ich durchlaufen lassen, hat an der ganzen Sache leider auch nichts geändert.
Ich schreibe grad so ein Webformular, vielleicht kommt dann ja die Erleuchtung.^^


----------



## steehfan (9. Januar 2009)

ok gl werd morgen mal wieder reinschaun ob du das problem gelöst hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg steeh


----------



## Nimeroth (9. Januar 2009)

Ok, nochmal zum Verständniss: Es friert ein beim login, ja? Also es crasht nicht, sondern WoW reagiert einfach nicht mehr,
keine Animation mehr im Hintergrund etc.?
Kannst du noch auf den Desktop switchen, oder friert der komplette Rechner ein so dass du gezwungen bist neu zu booten?

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Floyder (10. Januar 2009)

Der Rechner friert komplett ein, ich kann nurnoch neu booten.
Im Rechner drehen sich übrigens nach dem freeze noch alle Lüfter.


----------



## Floyder (10. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Neuinstallation und Treiberupdate haben nichts gebracht, mittlerweile glaube ich, dass doch ein Hardwareproblem vorliegen könnte, ich weiss bloß nicht, was für eins.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was das sein könnte?


----------



## Smeal (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte exact das selbe problem.
Am besten machst dun deinen Rechner neu.


Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (10. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ältere Treiber zu installieren ist natürlich das ALLER SCHLECHTESTE -> sofort wieder Updaten.



Schwachsinn. Vor allem bei ATI machen viele Grafikkarten, meine auch, Probleme mit neueren Treibern.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Januar 2009)

> Schwachsinn. Vor allem bei ATI machen viele Grafikkarten, meine auch, Probleme mit neueren Treibern.


/signed

Zum Thema: Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch ne 6800GT. 

->sehr anfällig gegen Hitze, schau nach, ob die genug Luft bekommt und ob die 2te Stromversorgung noch gewährleistet ist.

->hast Du den Rechner bewegt? evtl. nachsehen, ob der CPU Lüfter noch ausreichend Luft zuführt, ob die CPU zu heiss wird(dann friert die CPU ein)

->Festplatte(n) prüfen, Schaust Du hier nach


Wenn das alles nicht hilft: -->PC Probleme lösen<--


----------



## Kehro (10. Januar 2009)

Erst einmal vermisse ich in deiner Softwareliste das Framework, aber das dürfte nicht das Problem sein da das andere Spiel ja läuft.
Ich habe aber den Eindruck als ob dir irgendein dusseliger Videocodec fehlt der benötigt wird das Intro abzuspielen. Dadurch friert evt. der PC ein.
Leider bekommt man ja beim Freeze keine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Januar 2009)

> Leider bekommt man ja beim Freeze keine Fehlermeldung.


Selbstverständlich bekommt man eine: im Log-System des PC´s stehts drin: Ereignisanzeige  unter Computerverwaltung durch rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz und anschliessendem Linksklick auf Verwaltung, lässt sich das wunderbar einsehen.


----------



## Kehro (10. Januar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bekommt man eine: im Log-System des PC´s stehts drin: Ereignisanzeige  unter Computerverwaltung durch rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz und anschliessendem Linksklick auf Verwaltung, lässt sich das wunderbar einsehen.



Dort steht dann lediglich das die Anwendung nicht ausgeführt wurde. Eine Ursache aber nicht.


----------



## Hubukus (10. Januar 2009)

hiho,
also ich habe ein ähnliches problem,und zwar friert mir auch teileweise der rechner ein(allerdings im spiel),das sit allerdings sporadisch.ich komm auch leider nicht dahinter was es ist.mal läuft alles wie geschmiert und teilweise hängt sich das ding 2-3 mal am abend auf,vielleicht gibt es ja einen zusammenhang zwischen deinem und meinem problem.wenn ich was finde melde ich mich nochmal

mfg teh Hubu


----------



## Ymenia (10. Januar 2009)

Hi, hast du schon mal versucht, WotLK neu aufzuziehen?* Die repair.exe ist nach Blizzards eigenen Andeutungen immer nen Patch hinterher und daher nicht immer so zuverlässig. Nachdem was du schreibst, würde ich auf einen Lesefehler tippen, an dem sich der Rechner schließlich hochschaukelt und stehen bleibt. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem und da von meiner Problemlösung schon fast alle Punkte genannt wurden, bleibt nich mehr viel.

Aktuelle Treiber vom MB installiert?
Aktuellen CCC installiert?
RAM (falls möglich) schon mal umgesteckt?
Läuft der Lüfter der GraKa?
- Wenn ja: Sämtliche Temperaturen vor und nach dem Crash kontrollieren.

Hoffe, du findest die Ursache bald!


*edit: Du kannst auch wie B1ubb schon sagte einfach die Ordner von einem Freund rüberkopieren, spart dir jede Menge Zeit und solang das Spiel bei deinem Freund einwandfrei läuft, kannst du sicher sein, dass es nicht daran liegt.


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Januar 2009)

> Dort steht dann lediglich das die Anwendung nicht ausgeführt wurde. Eine Ursache aber nicht.


Auch die steht drin, vielleicht kannst Du sie nur nich richtig auslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (10. Januar 2009)

also wenn der pc einfreiert, dann handelt es sich meist um hitzeprobleme. wie schaut es mit dem kühler der cpu und grafikkarte aus und was ist mit dem netzteil? wurden die lüfter mal sauber gemacht? wann wurde das letze mal die wärmeleitpaste erneuert? wurden vielleicht irgendwelche dinge übertaktet? falsche einstellungen im ram oder vielleicht die 9500 versucht zu ner 9800 zu machen?

würde am besten erstmal alles auf standard zurücksetzen und vielleicht noch die kühler saubermachen und neue wärmeleitpaste auftragen (sollte man ca einmal im jahr machen, da die paste austrocknet und brüchig wird und es am ende so ist, als wenn man gar keine paste benutzen würde). auch vielleicht mal das netzteil austauschen, falls du irgendwann mal was upgegraded hast. mindestens 400w sollte es schon haben.


----------



## Floyder (10. Januar 2009)

Huuch... soviele Fragen, danke erstmal für alle Antworten.
Ich versuche jetzt mal einen Teil der Fragen zu beantworten, habe leider grad nicht viel Zeit.

Also den Rechner neu aufzusetzen wird definitiv nichts bringen, seit ich das Problem habe, habe ich 2 mal die Festplatte gewechselt und entsprechend formatiert.

An meinem PC ist nichts übertaktet, zumindest nichts, wovon ich weiss, die Graka hatte mal meinem Bruder gehört, ich frage ihn mal.

Zur Wärmeleitpaste und PC Säuberung:
Der PC wurde vor Rund 4 Wochen gesäubert, daran sollte es also nicht liegen.
Wärmeleitpaste.. klingt cool, was ist das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe leider wenig Ahnung von Hardwaretechnischem und allem, was dazu gehört.
Wo bekomme ich die, wie trage ich die auf, wo trage ich die auf?

Die Temperaturen:
Motherboard: ~25°C
CPU: ~50°C
Festplatte: ~20°C
Die Grafikkartentemperatur wird mir bei Everest nicht angezeigt, gibts dafür andere Programme?

Ich habe WoW gerade mal komplett neu installiert, es hat nichts gebracht, auch mit aktuelleren Treibern nicht.

Nach dem freeze laufen alle Lüfter weiter.

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Militiae-Templi (10. Januar 2009)

Als bei mir damals das System ständig eingefroren ist, lags an einem defekten RAM-Baustein. Wenn du mehrere Bausteine hast versuch mal sie einzeln zu verwenden, vielleicht bringts was.

Gruss
M-T


----------



## Floyder (10. Januar 2009)

Werd ich gleich ausprobieren, aber sollte dann das Problem nicht bei jedem Spiel vorkommen?


----------



## Kehro (10. Januar 2009)

Nö, wenn andere Programme diesen Speicherbereich nicht nutzen.


----------



## Militiae-Templi (10. Januar 2009)

Richtig...ich konnte andere spiele zocken ohne probleme...bei 2-3 spielen gabs dann zu verschiedenen zeitpunkten n freeze selten auch nen bluescreen. so lang das programm nicht auf den defekten bereich des RAM-Bausteins zugreift ist alles bunt.


----------



## Floyder (10. Januar 2009)

Das werd ich gleich mal austesten... ich hoffe damit haben wir die Ursache gefunden, obwohls schade drum wär, die sind neu. ^^

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Floyder (10. Januar 2009)

Ihr habt die Ursache gefunden, endlich.
Schuld war ein defekter Ram Baustein.

Es funktioniert endlich und läuft für 1gb Ram recht flüssig.

Vielen Dank euch allen, ihr seit die besten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.
Der, der endlich zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (11. Januar 2009)

Ich konnte jetzt einen Tag lang problemlos spielen, aber nun tritt das Problem wieder auf.. ist mein anderer Ram nun auch im Eimer?

Oder könnte es vielleicht eine andere Ursache haben?


----------

